# where to get inexpensive hula hoops?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Where would you look? I just called our local Target and they said they don't have any anymore.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

THey are super easy to make. After watching this video:

http://www.soulemama.com/soulemama/2011/06/soulful-mothering-with-elizabeth-mitchel.html

We've made a bunch. And they're easier to use because they're heavier. There are SO many patterns of duct tape now to decorate, too!

Have fun,

-e


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We get ours from the "Hula Hoop Lady" but I realize that not everyone lives in a hippy town where people carrying hula hoops to sell can easily be found.







She makes them herself and just decorates with ribbons and duct tape. They are fairly easy to make like the PP said.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm interested in others' opinions about heavier vs. lighter. Our DD is 4.5 and has gotten really into hula hooping this summer. We have a relatively heavy one now, which is what she uses mostly, but she said that at her summer camp they had lighter ones, which she could do on her neck, keep several hula hoops going at once, etc. She says the one at home is too heavy to do on her neck. So I was figuring that we should try to buy lighter ones, and that the make-it-yourself kind are heavier (we do have a woman in our neighborhood who makes and sells them).

Thoughts?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

my dd prefers the big heavy ones. she does those more easily than a lighter one.

but if your dd has already tried the lighter one and prefers that then i'd say try one for sure. make her try it before you buy it to see which size she likes.

arent there other toy shops around you. i hate to say it but walmart might work too. i dont think i have ever seen hula hoops in target before.


----------



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

I found hula hoops at our local Target but I think they may have been called something else? They had big ones and smaller ones that lit up - $4 and $6 iirc. They were right next to generic Skip-It toys! (I got them for dog trick training lol)


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

You could try posting on Freecycle. There may be someone who's got unused hula hoops sitting in their garage that they'll be happy to get rid of.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Five Below has cheap hula hoops in various sizes.


----------



## webjefita (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes we use the handmade hula hoops that are heavier and they are much easier to use, more fun, and last forever.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Most grocery stores in our area have them, wal mart, toys r us usually has them, and some thrift stores.


----------

